# Sugihara chainsaw bar?



## superfire (Nov 10, 2008)

what is the really hype of these bars? seem they are very costly compared to other breedz of barz?


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 10, 2008)

The bars and tips seem to be long lasting. They are out of the box one of the straightest bars money can buy. Fit and finish is better than most. They do not seem to be any more expensive than any other name brands around here. Used to get them stock with the bigger Jonsereds but no longer. 

I would choose them over most others.


----------



## PB (Nov 10, 2008)

Justsaws said:


> The bars and tips seem to be long lasting. They are out of the box one of the straightest bars money can buy. Fit and finish is better than most. They do not seem to be any more expensive than any other name brands around here. Used to get them stock with the bigger Jonsereds but no longer.
> 
> I would choose them over most others.



You are thinking Tsumura, not Sugi Hara. You can still get the Tsumura bar with the new JReds.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 10, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> You are thinking Tsumura, not Sugi Hara. You can still get the Tsumura bar with the new JReds.



You are correct, Tsumura would be what I was thinking. 

New Jonsereds around here come with G.B.(pro saws) or Oregon(consumer) bars now. Have not seen a Tsumora bar mounted to a new Jonsered in a long time. 

Confused I was, but I did spend my evening straightening and dressing a collection of used damaged bars, saved 10 out of 12. Recycling at its best. 

The Sugi Hara bars that I have are all old stock and small(+/_16"). I do not no what the hype is about but they seem to be nice bars.


----------



## PB (Nov 10, 2008)

Justsaws said:


> You are correct, Tsumura would be what I was thinking.
> 
> New Jonsereds around here come with G.B.(pro saws) or Oregon(consumer) bars now. Have not seen a Tsumora bar mounted to a new Jonsered in a long time.
> 
> ...



When I got my 2171 from Spike60 it came with a 20" Total bar. The new Jonsered Pro Series bars are made by Tsumura (maybe Tsumara?) they are my favorite bars for sure. You can get them from cutters choice, they are labeled as their forestry pro bars. Cheaper and last a long time.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 10, 2008)

I went out and looked at the easy to find S.H. bars. They seem to be well built, very similar to Tsumura. Labeled on the tip "Made in Japan".

Photos are examples S.H. on top and 3rd down in first photo. 4 and 5 in the photo are Tsumura bars of different ages. Have not seen any new as in still being made S.H. bars and would think that Tsumura won that battle. Pure speculation on my part.

I still do not think that I would pay extra for one. Chainsaw carvers might for dime tips.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Nov 10, 2008)

Justsaws said:


> I went out and looked at the easy to find S.H. bars. They seem to be well built, very similar to Tsumura. Labeled on the tip "Made in Japan".
> 
> Photos are examples S.H. on top and 3rd down in first photo. 4 and 5 in the photo are Tsumura bars of different ages. Have not seen any new as in still being made S.H. bars and would think that Tsumura won that battle. Pure speculation on my part.
> 
> I still do not think that I would pay extra for one. Chainsaw carvers might for dime tips.



Sugihara bars are still made, but the US importer is possibly discontinuing them, so there would be no more here in the US.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got a brand new 32" Sugihara lightweight bar on Friday. I have a 20" and 28" as well. Great bars! LINK. BTW, the tips aren't shaped anything like your older bars.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Nov 10, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I just got a brand new 32" Sugihara lightweight bar on Friday. I have a 20" and 28" as well. Great bars! LINK. BTW, the tips aren't shaped anything like your older bars.



You know where to get a 20" 3/8th .050 roller tip sugihara? The ebay link has 3/8 .058 and an email to them says they do not have that bar in a .050.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 10, 2008)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> You know where to get a 20" 3/8th .050 roller tip sugihara? The ebay link has 3/8 .058 and an email to them says they do not have that bar in a .050.



??? LINK


----------



## PB (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Brad, do you know if you can buy just the spacers? You don't need a spacer for the Stihl saws, but you would use the yellow for the old JReds. Bars to fit the older saws are harder to come by now, so theoretically you could just get the spacers and run any stihl bar you came across right? Assuming the oil holes line up and everything of course.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 10, 2008)

I really don't know. Good idea though. All they are is wire rolled into a coil. Send the vendor a note and see what he can do. I was told that he is the US distributor for these bars.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 10, 2008)

Justsaws said:


> The bars and tips seem to be long lasting. They are out of the box one of the straightest bars money can buy. Fit and finish is better than most. They do not seem to be any more expensive than any other name brands around here. Used to get them stock with the bigger Jonsereds but no longer.
> 
> I would choose them over most others.



Most of this statement still applies to the modern Sugi bars (even though it was the Tsumara bars on the Jonsereds). I've beat the snot out of the lightweight Sugi bars- using them to pry face cuts out, setting trees back on them, driving wedges into them- they take a lot of abuse.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Nov 10, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> ??? LINK



Thats a hard tip bar. Lookin for a roller.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 10, 2008)

I got a dealer that has some Tsumura and Sugi Hara stuff. I will investigate prices and such next time I am in there. If you want a light weight bar, the Sugi Hara is the way to go.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 10, 2008)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Thats a hard tip bar. Lookin for a roller.



Ooopppssss!!. Try Mount *** in Salem, IN.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 10, 2008)

Good to know they are still being made but a shame they might lose their importer. 

How much lighter are they? Also are the prices on the links provided considered good?


----------



## Edge & Engine (Nov 10, 2008)

Justsaws said:


> Good to know they are still being made but a shame they might lose their importer.
> 
> How much lighter are they? Also are the prices on the links provided considered good?



Very good. Very, very good.


----------



## Justsaws (Nov 10, 2008)

Edge & Engine said:


> Very good. Very, very good.



Thanks, I need to find a phone number of a fellow I met at a flea market earlier this year. He was closing up at the end of the year. 

Up to 29% lighter could be good. Finally read the links store. 

Also, would you happen to know if there are copy/generic bars with that distinctive tip. These would be from a different somewhat special fellow. I think that the bars were all black and others were a grayish white. Stihl mounts only. I do not remember seeing any numbers or letters and there were no markings on the packaging. It has been a while since I was at this fellows place but he was excited about some red saws and blue saws(not the good ones) that he was going to get in and that is why I am asking.


----------



## gregz (Nov 10, 2008)

I just put a 25" on my 066. Have yet to try it out but it sure looks good.
I think it was $41 bucks plus 10 to ship it


----------



## breymeyerfam (Nov 10, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I just got a brand new 32" Sugihara lightweight bar on Friday. I have a 20" and 28" as well. Great bars! LINK. BTW, the tips aren't shaped anything like your older bars.



did you notice that they upped the price on the 32" from $68 to $82 since last week.... :censored:


----------



## Edge & Engine (Nov 10, 2008)

breymeyerfam said:


> did you notice that they upped the price on the 32" from $68 to $82 since last week.... :censored:



Wow they did up the prices!


----------



## DougNH (Nov 18, 2008)

Edge & Engine said:


> Wow they did up the prices!



yeah, I got an 18" for my MS361 and now it would have cost me $10 more just a couple weeks later. What's up with that?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess that's what we get for supporting the store. I'm glad I got my 32" when I did. I've only had it about a week.


----------



## DougNH (Dec 9, 2008)

I just bit the bullet and bought a 16" for my 346XP. The live.com rebate is down to 8% :censored: Ebay doesn't seem to have any more valid 10% off coupon codes :censored:, so I had to pay around $50 with shipping. Still, it was worth it since the quality is there. 

I think that by raising their price, the Sugihara outlet is trying to say that "this is a bar as good as Cannon, but less money" rather than compete in the middle ground where they were trying to be "much higher quality than your average painted steel bar, but at around the same price"


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2008)

I talked with Hev Inc who is selling these on eBay. They are the US distibutor for these bars. I even disussed becoming a dealer for them. The reason they had to raise their prices is that they were undercutting their dealers. Even at the higher prices, they're only $3-$5 more than what would have been my dealer cost. Not enough profit in it to pursue. They are great bars though.


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Dec 9, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Ooopppssss!!. Try Mount *** in Salem, IN.



I am assuming there price will be no where near the numbers on the ebay store after looking at hev's list prices? Thinking about buying the jonsered, homelite, poulan, echo 20" & modifying it for a stihl mount, is this possible? Maybe get a spacer to run it on my 7900 also?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2008)

Should be much different than eBay's prices.


----------



## whitedogone (Jan 16, 2009)

What's up with is:

A 24" 3/8P 58G 84DL replaceable sprocket nose is $55
But a 24" 3/8P 50G 84DL – Solid body hard tip bar is $70


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2009)

Sticking it to the Stihl guys I guess


----------



## belgian (Feb 13, 2009)

I got hold of a new 36" solid tip bar from Sugi Hara at a very good price. It has the large Stihl mount (880/084), but I did buy it actually for my 090AV 

I have modified Stihl bars already in the past to fit the Contra/070/090 without any problem (widen the slot, and drill new holes for the tensioner), but this Sugi Hara bar has cost me already one milling tool and 2 SS drills...ans still it ain't finished. This must be super hard steel....:censored:
anyone know what kind of material they are...?

I must admit that the finish is absolute good quality.


----------



## K9-Handler (Feb 13, 2009)

belgian said:


> I have modified Stihl bars already in the past to fit the Contra/070/090 without any problem (widen the slot, and drill new holes for the tensioner), but this Sugi Hara bar has cost me already one milling tool and 2 SS drills...ans still it ain't finished. This must be super hard steel....:censored:
> anyone know what kind of material they are...?



If you owned a mill cutter you probably know this already, but...

If they get away with not painting the bars they are probably stainless steel.
That might explain your bad luck with cutters. Some alloys of stainless work-harden if you dwell the cutter (or drill), even a little. Once in the cut you have to keep moving -- if the tool drags at all or if you hesitate in the cut the metal right under the cutter will harden to file consistancy and you'll never get through it.
Get a magnet and see if it sticks. If not, it's probably stainless.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 13, 2009)

Still trying to find a source for a 20 and 24" 3/8 .050 roller tip sugi hara for a stihl.... Anybody got one?


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 13, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Still trying to find a source for a 20 and 24" 3/8 .050 roller tip sugi hara for a stihl.... Anybody got one?



Switch to .058, that's what I finally did....


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 13, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Still trying to find a source for a 20 and 24" 3/8 .050 roller tip sugi hara for a stihl.... Anybody got one?


HEV, Inc. is the US Distributor for Sugihara. Their website is www.hev.com.


----------



## belgian (Feb 13, 2009)

K9-Handler said:


> If you owned a mill cutter you probably know this already, but...
> 
> If they get away with not painting the bars they are probably stainless steel.
> That might explain your bad luck with cutters. Some alloys of stainless work-harden if you dwell the cutter (or drill), even a little. Once in the cut you have to keep moving -- if the tool drags at all or if you hesitate in the cut the metal right under the cutter will harden to file consistancy and you'll never get through it.
> Get a magnet and see if it sticks. If not, it's probably stainless.



I checked and they are definately not Stainless steel....but you could be right about the auto-hardening part..... hmmmm


----------



## polexie (Feb 13, 2009)

belgian said:


> I got hold of a new 36" solid tip bar from Sugi Hara at a very good price. It has the large Stihl mount (880/084), but I did buy it actually for my 090AV
> 
> I have modified Stihl bars already in the past to fit the Contra/070/090 without any problem (widen the slot, and drill new holes for the tensioner), but this Sugi Hara bar has cost me already one milling tool and 2 SS drills...ans still it ain't finished. This must be super hard steel....:censored:
> anyone know what kind of material they are...?
> ...



Roland, you know of a distributor/dealer here in the Benelux, or just got it on ebay? Googled a bit with negative results.

Lex


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 13, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Mark from HEV. I wanted to find out if they had a bar that fit my little Poulan. While I had him on the phone I asked him what the bars are made out of. He tells me the bar is made of steel, but it's a very high quality steel.

He asked me to let you all know that they have no intentions whatsoever of discontinuing the line, contrary to the report posted here.

Cheers,
BK


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 13, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Switch to .058, that's what I finally did....



Not an option, i have tons of loops of .050 chain, and a few rolls of .050 chain. And no dealers around here sell .058 chain. 

Thanks i will check with Hev.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 13, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> HEV, Inc. is the US Distributor for Sugihara. Their website is www.hev.com.



Dam, how much is he giving off msrp for the light weights?:jawdrop:


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 13, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Dam, how much is he giving off msrp for the light weights?:jawdrop:



He is less than half the MSRP....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 13, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> He is less than half the MSRP....



Nice! I'm thinking of a 32"..........


----------



## belgian (Feb 14, 2009)

polexie said:


> Roland, you know of a distributor/dealer here in the Benelux, or just got it on ebay? Googled a bit with negative results.
> 
> Lex



Lex, a friend collector of mine works with a dealer and he ordered it for me at a real good price. I will try to find out who his supplier is and let you know.


----------



## Wild Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

Are the 20" bars that much lighter than the Stihl's? Or, are they only worth getting on the longer bars?


----------



## Jack Russell (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sugihara 20" Bar*

I have the bar from16" 20" and 25" and the answer to your is the bar is lighter and a better bar than the Stihl.

There is a saying ( if it sounds to good to be true it"s not ).

There is a Sugihara bar store on eBay that is selling the bar at a give away price. This time it true.



JR


----------



## weimedog (Sep 6, 2010)

I blended the "Stihl" mount Sugihara to my Jonsered and Solo the same way I blended the Stihl mount bars to my Homelites. Take a nut and drill the threads out to a slip fit over the bar mount stud and grind the flats to slip fit into the Stihl sized bar slot. Grind the nut to the same width as the bar....Works well.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Nice! I'm thinking of a 32"..........



I understand that the really long ones doesn't have more "weight relieve" than the somewhat shorter ones?


----------



## Wild Knight (Sep 6, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I understand that the really long ones doesn't have more "weight relieve" than the somewhat shorter ones?



huh? 

based on what?


----------



## MCW (Sep 7, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I understand that the really long ones doesn't have more "weight relieve" than the somewhat shorter ones?



You're exactly right Sawtroll  See below...



Wild Knight said:


> huh?
> 
> based on what?



I bought a couple of the 32" Sugiharas and the weight savings over a standard 32" GB Pro Top or Oregon Power Match Plus was less than 5%. I started a thread on it - beautiful bars but in the longer lengths the weight savings don't live up to the hype.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=111195&highlight=sugihara


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 7, 2010)

I have never tried one of these bars, but the price does'nt seem near as high as most aftermarket brands. Especially the RW type. 

I may try one myself. I hear they don't bolt up to the PH too solid. Jjust hearsay but I would like to know from someone who has tried one. I hear the mounting brackets are POS.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 7, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I have never tried one of these bars, but the price does'nt seem near as high as most aftermarket brands. Especially the RW type.
> 
> I may try one myself. I hear they don't bolt up to the PH too solid. Jjust hearsay but I would like to know from someone who has tried one. I hear the mounting brackets are POS.



I just bought two, 16" for 346 and 18" for 357. $49 each shipped. Excellent quality and no problem with mounting. 

The 16" is about the same weight as the laminated Husky bar, but the 18" is a pound lighter than the solid 20" Husky bar.

I have no regrets


----------



## CedarRock (Sep 8, 2010)

I just received a Sugi Hara 25" Bar for my MS460 from HEV Inc. out of Fresno, CA. The bar weights in at 2.79 lbs. VS Stihl's ES bar at 3.67 lbs. That's .88 lbs. (14.67 ozs.) or 24% less and you can feel it. It was $61.87 shipped. The only thing I don't like is having to add a drive link (85 instead of 84) to use a 8-Tooth Sprocket because the indicating holes are a little different. Always wondered why someone didn't put holes in the middle of the bar to save weight. I'm trying it out tomorrow on a 4-foot Lodge-pole Pine. I'm hoping there isn't any flexing problems in that soft wood.
OOPS..the shipping was $11.25 which makes it $73.12..still worth the weight difference.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 8, 2010)

CedarRock said:


> ... Always wondered why someone didn't put holes in the middle of the bar to save weight. .....



It was a lot more common in the 1950s than it is today.....


----------



## madhatte (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had my 28" Sugi for about six months now, and have run it a LOT, and on several saws of several makes. It is noticeably both lighter and stiffer than the Carlton I have in the same size. The spacers are a bit irritating, yes, but ONLY when getting the bar on and off of the P/H. Otherwise I have had zero complaints with the bar, and intend to buy a 36" soon.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been using mine for about a year now and have no complaints.Heres a pic when new.


----------



## CedarRock (Sep 10, 2010)

I may try one myself. I hear they don't bolt up to the PH too solid. Jjust hearsay but I would like to know from someone who has tried one. I hear the mounting brackets are POS.[/QUOTE]

The above is a quote from post #50. Sorry for the lack of not knowing how to post.

This bar bolts right up to my MS460 just like the OEM one does. Only difference is the adjusting pin holes are farther inboard which puts the bar into the saw more, making better contact and closer to the sprocket. My only beef about that is I have to add a driver to the chain to use my 8-Tooth Sprocket.

I put a new Oregon 72JGX 84D on this bar and cut most of the day with it. At first my cuts were diving to the right but I think there was something going on with the chain because it straightened up after about 7 cuts into 40" rounds. The bars works as advertised, at least on the 25", and the weight savings helps my back!


----------



## weimedog (Sep 10, 2010)

CedarRock said:


> I may try one myself. I hear they don't bolt up to the PH too solid. Jjust hearsay but I would like to know from someone who has tried one. I hear the mounting brackets are POS.



I don't use their spacers, I do as I've posted before and you can make that spacer slip fit tight if you want..relatively easily. Following is a Stihl to Homelite blend, but the problem is the same for Sugihara's as they are Stihl mounts.









weimedog said:


> I blended the "Stihl" mount Sugihara to my Jonsered and Solo the same way I blended the Stihl mount bars to my Homelites. Take a nut and drill the threads out to a slip fit over the bar mount stud and grind the flats to slip fit into the Stihl sized bar slot. Grind the nut to the same width as the bar....Works well.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 11, 2010)

What would happen if you took the white inserts out of the bar like on the 16" on my 346 that I use for limbing?


----------



## weimedog (Sep 12, 2010)

I would think it would hang on the branches & limbs as you follow thru after the cut.


----------



## weimedog (Sep 12, 2010)

I would be curious how these work & wear relative to other pro level bars and reduced weight bars such as the Husqvarna Techlite & Pro lite bars in the smaller sizes and those Oregon Reduced Weight bars on the larger sizes.


----------

